# Zeltheizung ???



## CarpWarrior (28. September 2008)

Hallo !!!

Brauche für mein Bivvy eine Zeltheizung...habe schon ein bisschen gelesen hier im Forum aber finde nichts wirklich gutes...und wenn gehen die Verlinkungen nicht. Kann jemand mir eine gute empfehlen mit Verlinkung ?

Gruss Dennis


----------



## hechtler1 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

Hallo CarpWarrior . 

habe zwar kein link für dich aber kannst ja mal bei Ebay gucken ( einfach nur Zeltheizung eingeben ) da gibt es schon welche für 25 € + porto 

MfG Kevin


----------



## hechtler1 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

Hier haste den Link :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zeltheizung-GAS-Propangas-Heizung-Zelte-Zelt_W0QQitemZ150294254959QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150294254959&_trkparms=72%3A1282%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

So hier mal ein Link ich persönlich halte nix von dem Kartuschen zeug,  zu wenig Leistung  b.z.w brauchst du sehr viele kartuschen.

Schau einfach selber mal 


http://www.campingcomfort-shop.de/L1/s42/p1821/Camping-Heiz.html


----------



## hummel. (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

hu,
ich habe eine Black Cat von Coleman!
Ich war auch ers am überlegen mirm eine zu holen mit 5kg flasche aber es nimmt einfac
viel zu viel platz weg .. und es häuft sich einfach und das packt das autom langsam alles net mehr 
Naja zurück zur heizung das schöne daran ist man kann kleine "gasflaschen" direkt an die heizung drehen und kommt damit wirklich sehr lange mitm hin.
habe sie jetz über ein jahr und es ist im winter wirklich sehr warm im zelt man kann also locker die badehose anziehen 

lg Christian


----------



## zrako (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

es stellt sich die frage wielange du damit heizen willst.
für ne kurze zeit ist so ne coleman oder sonstige kartuschendinger einigermasen ok.........
wenn du aber länger heizen willst, sind kartuschen zu teuer.
dazu kommt noch der sicherheitsaspekt. 
den diese haben weder eine sauerstoffmangelabschaltung, noch eine zündsicherung.
schau ob du ne fuego 1200, oder ne thermix gebraucht bekommst.

ansonsten schau dir die hier mal an http://www.zeltdepot.de/?/subdir.php?ID=690


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

Gasheizung überhaupt ist gefährlich im Zelt. Mein Schwager hat das bald mal mit dem Leben bezahlt. Wegen Sauerstaoffmangel ging die Flamme aus, kurz vorm ersticken ist er wach geworden....also ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen das Kartuschenzeug.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

bin auch coleman-fan
guckst du hier...
http://www.carafun24.de/product_inf...-Heizstrahler-BLACKCAT-fuer-Gaskartusche-5319
ist auch gut im verbrauch


----------



## alizander1 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

Hi...
Kauf Dir ne Petroleumheizung.
Petroleum verbrennt im Gegensatz zu Gas trocken.
Hab gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und möchte Sie nicht mehr missen.Erzeugt Wärme ohne Ende, wirst bestimmt nicht mehr frieren.Kondenswasser ist ruck-zuck verschwunden...
Verbrauch ist auch o.k
0.25 Liter/h
http://www.awn-shop.de/shop/produktempfehlung/0210392?PHPSESSID=f3ba68da424da661972abb1300b1f2ef

Gruss
Alex


----------



## zrako (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

ne 5 kg gasfüllung kostet im hornbach 7€


----------



## Blackmax (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

zu der steckkartuschenheizung ganz oben:
bin überlegen mir die zu holen, da ich dieselben kartuschen auch für meinen kocher brauche. hab damals 30 kartuschen für ca. 30 euro bei ebay gekauft. ich finde da kann man nix sagen. wenn man irgendwas mit schraubkartuschen macht, kostet eine 5 euro.
wenn ich im winter rausgehe, doch meist eh nie eine woche, sondern vielleicht nur ein wochenende und nachts will ich die heizung eh nicht laufen lassen. kann erstens mit dem gedanken nicht schlafen, dass da was passieren könnte und zweitens keine lust auf den kälteschock beim nachtbiss^^
meine angelpartner haben die enders... für lange sessions find ich die ganz gut. da reicht es auch sich eine flasche zu teilen, mit nem t-stück. 

ob jetzt gaskartusche, gasflasche, petroleum oder anderes... kommt drauf an in wieweit das ding laufen soll (stunden am tag, dauer der session, auch nachts...)


----------



## zrako (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*



Blackmax schrieb:


> ob jetzt gaskartusche, gasflasche, petroleum oder anderes... kommt drauf an in wieweit das ding laufen soll (stunden am tag, dauer der session, auch nachts...)



ja klar, aber auch auf den faulheitsgrad

ne kartusche für die blackcat kostet 6 - 7€ und hält 6 std. macht pro std einen €.

ne 5kg  gasfüllung kostet 7€ und hält bei meiner fuego  gut 50std. macht pro std  0,14€

also etwa nur 1/7 

man muss abwegen was einem wichtiger ist, wenig zu schleppen oder billiger und sicherer zu heizen

zur zeit fische ich an nem platz den ich mit dem auto erreichen und mit dem boot die ruten an den intressanten stellen ablegen kann.
also hab ich auch nur wenige schlepperei#6


----------



## Flyfisher01 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Link ich persönlich halte nix von dem Kartuschen zeug,  zu wenig Leistung  b.z.w brauchst du sehr viele kartuschen.
> 
> Schau einfach selber mal
> 
> ...



Hi ,
die kenn ich die iss super und liefert echt gute Dienste , hat mein  Zelt immer gut beheitzt.


----------



## gründler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung ???*

Die 90er waren meine Großaalzeiten,und die Nächte manchmal Kalt.Also irgendwann 1992 in Baumarkt Gasflasche gekauft und Keramikheizstrahler für Gasflaschen gekauft,zusammen ca 100DM.
Die nächsten Jahre waren mit bis zu 8000Watt Heizleistung schon angehnehmer als vorher ohne Heizung.Aber niemals das Zelt komplett zu machen,mein Bruder wäre fast dran erstickt,es sollte immer eine gute Luftzufuhr zum Zeltinnern bestehn.Besser noch eine zufuhr und eine abfuhr der Luft.Und nicht zu dicht an irgendwelche Materialen stellen,kumpel hat damals seine Schuhsohlen mit Kiepe davor gestellt um die füße zu wärmen.Irgendwann stank es verbrannt übel nach Gummi und Holz,seine Sohlen waren flüssig und seine Kiepe hatte Sonnenbrand.
lg


----------

